# Sleep plan



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

In four days I have to get up at 8.30am for an interview. This is extremely difficult for me as I've become dependent on diazapam again and have been lazy in terms of keeping my circadian rhythm in check. Also drinking has become a little bit too much of a regular hobby. 

So over the next 4 nights this is the plan:
Night 1: 1/2 a tablet (2.5mg), 
Night 2: 1/4 tablet (1.25mg) 
Night3: None
Night4: None 

* Maximum 4 standard drinks per night on the weekend.
* No gaming after 10.00pm
* Computer off by 11.30pm, unless listening to relaxing music. 
* Get out of bed and walk around the block if lying in bed for more than an hour. 
* No caffeine after 2.00pm
* No food after 10.00pm 
* Brush teeth at 11.30


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Day one: Usual natural wake-up time is about 12.05-12.30. Woke up today at 10.15! Now I plan to keep active, do as much housework as possible. Do a few workouts throughout the day and go for my usual walk at night then follow the above routine as that seems to work really well. Also feel quite fresh this morning after cutting down my usual diazapam intake down to a quarter of what I would usually- that stuff really is the worst thing you can do for your sleep. Goal is to reach a natural wake-up time of 9.00am


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to sleep at 2-3 am now I sleep 12-1 am and I woke up at 12 pm now I wake up at 10-11 ..


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Day two: Managed to get into bed before 12, despite the fact that it was a Friday night. I was strong! Started experiencing quite bad restless leg, something I always get when detoxing from diazapam. May use quinine if it continues to be an issue as I have a bottle lying round from ages ago. Woke up naturally at 9.50, a slight improvement on the previous night. 


Day 3: Breached my alcohol limit by about 6 standard drinks =/ Actually I broke almost every rule...it was going quite well until my housemate asked for some help with his assignments, which turned into a socialising/ brainstorming/ drinking session. Despite this, managed to wake up at 10.30.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

theOrganicMachine said:


> Keep it up!


Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Made it to the interview without feeling completely disoriented, got the placement and volunteered for the rest of the day. Was very challenging, and I feel tired trying to process everything that happened, but it was the best learning experience I've had and I can't wait to start my placement there. Achievement unlocked =)


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Completely lost this over the holidays. I just enjoy thinking and doing things at night too much. So here we go again. Three days until another 6.30am start and I've been getting up at 2.00pm =S. Am going to kickstart it by doing an all-nighter then follow the above rules again. Does anyone have any tips about getting up? What wakes you up? (Aside from caffeine =p)


----------

